# Owner: Speculation That LeBron Will Leave Cleveland 'Insult To The City'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> INDEPENDENCE, Ohio -- Cavaliers owner Dan Gilbert says the speculation that LeBron James will leave Cleveland in two years is out of line and "an insult to the city."
> 
> Gilbert says it's nothing more than conjecture from bored sports reporters.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3609246


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwnqqj5Q1BU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwnqqj5Q1BU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

All the rumors are ridiculous. If LeBron leaves, he'd have to believe New York or any other team has a better chance of winning than Cleveland. I'm of the belief that New York is further away from winning than Cleveland, thus going there would be pointless. So that would make it come down to the money and the most money to be made is here. 

So yeah, unless those other teams simply have a better shot at winning, I don't see it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sign and trade for Kobe

Kobe is better than getting nothing in return


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Who's to say LeBron won't resign? And without opening a can of worms or a long thread, I'd rather have LeBron and just wait to resign him.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> LeBron would probably make more money on endorsements alone in NY than he would make Salary wise in Cleveland...... If he's about the money, then he will probably go to Brooklyn or NY.... If he's about winning, it's probably Brooklyn or Cleveland...


LeBron gets more endorsements in Cleveland than stars like Kobe and Wade do in L.A. and Miami respectively. LeBron's reached the point where his location isn't of relevance anymore. The contract kicker issue has been debated back and forth. For a long time, it was viewed as something that never existed. Then it turned out it does exist but in such a small number, that staying put would net LeBron more money. So again, if he leaves, it's all about winning. Somehow, those other teams will have to be flat-out better than Cleveland to garner interest.


----------

